
Annie Baby Monitor - spacek
https://www.anniebabymonitor.com
======
spacek
Annie Baby Monitor is a mobile app that will help you watch your sleeping
baby. You only need mobile phones and an internet connection. Stay close to
your baby whenever you are.

Soothe your baby right away. Turn your phones and tablets into perfect video
baby monitor. Place one device near your baby and connect it with the other
device that stays with you. And we all have phones, don’t we?

Sometimes the baby monitor is too bulky, sometimes they don’t even work
properly. With Annie Baby Monitor app we bring you the features that we missed
the most while monitoring our own children.

